# Hayrack keeps swerving when being pulled down the road.



## ddkrueger (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know how to adjust the hayrack so it will run straight down the road?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

To what sort of implement are you referring? A photo would help.

To me a hayrack is a feeder in which hay is placed.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check the tire pressure. Is the tongue bent? Can you put sway bars on it? A buddy of mine put sway bars on his horse trailer to keep it from swaying.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

What are you towing with? Your truck suspension may be too light duty.


----------



## ddkrueger (Feb 17, 2011)

RC Wells said:


> To what sort of implement are you referring? A photo would help.
> 
> To me a hayrack is a feeder in which hay is placed.


----------



## ddkrueger (Feb 17, 2011)

The hayrack I am referring to is stacking small square bales of hay from the baler that the hayrack is attached to. Sometimes we have to haul hay out of the field down the road. This hayrack is set on running gears with a tongue.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I had an alignment pin on a stack of leaf springs that was sheared off once. If you do have leaf springs, I'd look at the bushings as well. They could be worn badly.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Probably wear in the tie rod linkage, very common with older wagon gears. There should be no "free play" when you move the tongue side to side!


----------



## ddkrueger (Feb 17, 2011)

grnspot110 said:


> Probably wear in the tie rod linkage, very common with older wagon gears. There should be no "free play" when you move the tongue side to side!


----------



## ddkrueger (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will check that out.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay, a hay wagon. 

If it has tie rods and a fixed front axle that does not twist side to side with the tongue, check the slack in the tie rod ends as has been recommended above. 

Also set the toe in on the front axle to a bout a quarter inch in to the front. The front edge of the tires are a quarter inch closer than the rear edge.

Then check the camber and you want the front wheels closer at the bottom than at the top, about 5 degrees or half on inch. On older trailers with solid front axles it is usually necessary to put a hydraulic jack in the center of the axle, on top of a chain hooked to each end of the axle (behind the king pins, so you are not bending the spindle assembly. Then bend the axle up in the center and down on the ends. 

These towed farm trailer axles usually have caster of nearly an inch. This is where the king pins are tilted forward at the top so if you drew a straight line from top to bottom of the tire, and another through the king pin, the king pin angularity is such the top of the king pin line is 1 inch forward if the tire center line. That is usually set with wedges between the spring saddle and axle. 

If it is a solid axle in which the entire axle turns with the trailer tongue, then set the caster and camber only.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Old farmer I knew (passed on now) used to run a come-along from the rear (one side near wheel) to the tow bar, it helped


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hay wagons will weave when pulled by a pickup. You should be able to pull them with a tractor with no problem.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Hay wagons will weave when pulled by a pickup. You should be able to pull them with a tractor with no problem.


Why the difference between pickup and tractor ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

sixbales said:


> Hay wagons will weave when pulled by a pickup. You should be able to pull them with a tractor with no problem.


That's just an observation based upon my experience with hay wagons. My GUESS is that this is because tractors 1) go slower, 2) have more weight, and 3) cannot be pushed around by a hay wagon.
Pickups, on the other hand, 1) are normally driven faster, 2) have very little weight on the rear end, plus 3) a suspension that will yield to wagon weaving/forces.


----------

